# Wago & Beckhoff kombinieren



## Andy082 (14 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen.


Hätte mal wieder eine etwas spezielle Frage betreffend meiner geplanten Gebäudesteuerung.

Augenblicklich will ich die Produkte der Fa. WAGO einsetzen, da ich hier durch meinen Arbeitgeber einen ausgezeichneten Rabatt erhalte.
Nur hat WAGO augenblicklich noch keine Dimmerklemme im Angebot, sofern ich diese nicht im Online-Katalog übersehen habe.

Beckhoff hätte diese (z.B.:KL2715) im Produktspektrum, aber hier bekomme ich eine weitausschlechtere Rabattierung.

Einige unserer Anlagen werden mit Beckhoff IO-Modulen angeliefert und hier konnten normale E/A erfolgreich gegen jene von WAGO getauscht werden, wenn nichts mehr auf Lager war.

Meine Frage wäre nun also:
Ist die KL2715 von Beckhoff zu WAGO kompatibel?

Sollte ich doch auf Beckhoff umsteigen, welche Vor-/Nachteile könnte dies noch haben? In einigen Foren kann man nachlesen, dass Beckhoff keine Echtzeituhr anbietet. Wie sieht es zB mit der Programmierung aus?
CodeSys habe ich durch mein Starterparket bereits erhalten, läuft dies auch problemlos mit Beckhoff-Steuerungen?


Danke im Voraus für Antworten und/oder Berichtigungen aller Art.


mfg,
Andreas


----------



## trinitaucher (14 Mai 2010)

Andy082 schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre nun also:
> Ist die KL2715 von Beckhoff zu WAGO kompatibel?


Ausprobieren.
Angeblich sind "dumme" Module gut kompatibel (z.B. digitale I/Os). Je komplizierter die Module (bzgl Firmware), umso geringer die Chance auf Kompatibilität.
Im Übrigen ist das mit gemschtem Betrieb so ne Sache. Wenn's zum Garantiefall kommt, fühlen sich u. U. weder Wago noch Beckhoff zuständig.


Andy082 schrieb:


> Sollte ich doch auf Beckhoff umsteigen, welche Vor-/Nachteile könnte dies noch haben? In einigen Foren kann man nachlesen, dass Beckhoff keine Echtzeituhr anbietet.


Das kommt ganz auf das System an.Die Kleinststeuerungen von Beckhoff (Wago 750-841 => Beckhoff BC9000) sind auch aus Sicht von Beckhoff wirklich Low-Cost. Kann gut sein, dass ne Echtzeituhr fehlt. Die Wagos 841er haben ja auch nen Webserver drauf. Die Beckhoff-Geräte nicht.
Bei Beckhoff geht's eigentlich erst bei PC-Steuerungen (CX-Serie und IPCs) richtig los, was den Funktionsumfang angeht.


Andy082 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es zB mit der Programmierung aus?
> CodeSys habe ich durch mein Starterparket bereits erhalten, läuft dies auch problemlos mit Beckhoff-Steuerungen?


Nein.
Beckhoff kann nicht mit dem normalen CoDeSys programmiert werden. Die Software von Beckhoff heißt "TwinCAT".

Zu den Hintergründen:
Beckhoff und Wago haben unterschiedliche Philosopien und Kundenkreise. In den 90er Jahren haben die zusammen das Busklemmensystem entwickelt, sich dann aber unterschiedlich positioniert. Beckhoff ist klar auf den Maschinenbau ausgerichtet, in Richtung PC-basierte Automation mit Softwaresteuerung für "High-Performance". Man merkt auch, dass die Busklemmen-Controller in der Produktpalette eher "mitgeschleift" werden. Die PC-Steuerungen lassen sich bei Beckhoff recht einfach mit der  Software konfigurieren und programmieren. Bei den kleinen Controllern  muss man manchmal einige Schritte mehr machen. Das ist nicht ganz so  trivial, finde ich.
Wago ist eigentlich Hersteller von Verbindungstechnik. Die Steuerungshardware ist, was die Produktpalette angeht, bis vor kurzem sehr überschaubar gewesen. Die haben's bei den Busklemmen-Controllern belassen und weder Antriebstechnik noch Panels/PCs angeboten. Mittlerweile haben sie aber auch PC-Steuerungen und Panels.
Richtige Welten trennen Wago und Beckhoff in Sachen Software, da allein durch die PC-Plattform bei Beckhoff in dieser Hinsicht wesentlich mehr möglich ist.
Wenn man sich für Beckhoff entscheidet, entscheidet man sich eher für eine Philosopie, als für eine bestimmte Steuerung.


----------



## Andy082 (14 Mai 2010)

Danke, Trinitaucher.

Die Geschichte mit Wago und Beckhoff, von der gemeinsamen Entwicklung bis heute, hab ich heute auch bereits mehrmals gelesen.
Und in einigen Foren wird an keinem der beiden ein gutes Haar gelassen.
Teilweise kommen echt interessante Aussagen von höheren Mitarbeitern.
Wer was erfunden hat, und wo der andere nie die Wahrheit erzählt, dass der eine bei Messen mit einer ganzen Armada auftritt und der andere den Kunden ja nur beraten und nicht erdrücken will...   etc.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Ich bin beruflich mit der Wago recht zufrieden, weshalb ich sie auch gerne privat einsetzen würde. Das einige was mich stört ist, dass WAGO versucht mit dem Beinamen Gebäudeautomation seine Produktsparte zu verkaufen, Beckhoff aber als einziger von beiden eine Dimmerklemme anbietet.
Sonst findet man bei WAGO ja echt alles....
AI für meine Pt100, schnelle Zählereingänge für meinen Windsensor, E/A 16-fach somit auf kleinstem Raum, eine Echtzeituhr und den Web-Server.
Somit einfach perfekt....

Ich weiß, es gäbe noch die Möglichkeit per AO auf ein analoges Reglermodul zu gehen, welches mir das Licht dimmt. Aber warum schwer, wenn es doch nach Vorbild Beckhoff auch einfach gehen würde.
Auch die DALI-Lösung will ich mir nicht unbedingt antun.

Werd wohl mal wieder den Service von Wago um Auskunft bitten....
Bin mal gespannt welche Dimmerlösungen hier angeboten werden.


----------



## Andy082 (14 Mai 2010)

*Gerade gefunden....*

http://www.oscat.de/community/index.php?topic=485.0

Interessant wird es aber der Mitte...

Allen Anschein nach dürfte es wohl doch funktionieren, die beckhoffsche Dimmerklemme mit Wago zu verheiraten...  *g*


Und schon kann ich ein weiteres Problem als abgehackt ansehen...


----------



## cas (16 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich misch mich auch mal mit ein.

Könnte man nicht einen billigen BK nehmenn dort die Dimmerklemmen ranhängen und dann mittel Modbus ansprechen, ist nur so eine Idee.

MfG CAS


----------



## Andy082 (16 Mai 2010)

Hm, stimmt....   wäre auch möglich.

Aber die Sache mit der Dimmerklemme finde ich einfach die sauberste Lösung.


----------



## GLT (16 Mai 2010)

Eine Dimmerklemme vermissen wohl die wenigsten u. DALI ist eine echt feine Sache.

Ansonsten einen Ferndimmer mit 10V-Schnittstelle vertüdeln.


----------



## Matze001 (17 Mai 2010)

Also ich habe Dali im Einsatz und vermisse eine Dimmerklemme reinweg... GAR NICHT.

Welche Gründe hat das:

Einmalige Kosten von 180€ für die Dali-Klemme + 100€ für den DC/DC Wandler (ich hab beides zusammen für 30€ bei 321 geschossen).

Wenn ich irgendwo ne neue Lampe haben will zwack ich irgendwo die 5-Adrige Leitung ab, hänge das EVG dran, fertig. Der Rest wird programmiert.

Das die EVGs 10% mehr Kosten als die konventionellen Kollegen macht den Kohl auch nicht fett, dafür bekommt man nicht mal annähernd eine Dimmerklemme.

Und was für Lichtszeenen man mit Dali machen kann, einfach genial.

Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Fällt meine Steuerung aus geht das Licht auf 50% an, was macht das Licht bei den Dimmerklemmen? 

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Darkghost (6 Januar 2020)

Hallo, ich bin schonen länger auf der Suche nach einer oder mehreren gebrauchten kl 6811 (Beckhoff Dali Klemme) leider gab es da in letzter Zeit nichts. Hat einer schon mal probiert die Dali wago Klemme 750-641 an eine cx9020 anzuschließen?
Grüße Stefan


----------

